# Outlook 2010 Outbox not sending...



## cdzo72 (Mar 18, 2010)

Good day to all...

OK, I'm using Outlook 2010 to manage my Gmail account. 

I installed an SSD into my laptop and obviously I moved my IMAP folder to my storage drive in the laptop and off the SSD.

Before when the IMAP folder was located in the Users/XXXX/AppData/Local/Microsoft/Outlook folder everything was fine, but now that I moved the folder to a different location (I guess I should add that I'm receiving just fine and everything else is working as it should, I have the options unchecked for saving Sent Items to the server and also Deleted Items to the server). 

Like I said, hard to believe it's my setting because everything was fine before the move.

The message goes to "Outbox" under my "Outlook Data File" folder, but I can't send the message unless I go the the Send/Receive tab and click on "Send All", if not the message will just sit there.

Thanks ahead of time for any help!!


----------



## cdzo72 (Mar 18, 2010)

Let me reconfigure my problem... now it seems that my IMAP account is not automatically downloading the entire message, only the headers. Now if I select the message, Outlook immediately begins to download it and then displays the entire message with attachment if it has one ok.

Now I am suscribed to ALL the folders in my Gmail account. Still no luck. SO I edited the options in my Send/Receive group to tell Outlook to download the entire message for all the folders, still no luck....

What am I doing wrong fellas? This has me pulling out my hair!!!

Now, I can go to each folder and MARK every message for download within the folder and it will do it, but theoretically isn't that the same as the options I have picked out in my Send/REceive group, and isn't that the point of subscribing to the folders under the "IMAP Folders" option?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

So all of these issues happened when you moved your imap folders to another drive? Or have some of these issues existed prior to that. If it were me and moving my imap folders created this issue, I'd probably backup the data files, remove the imap account, recreate the data account and see if it resolved the issue.


----------



## cdzo72 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for your reply djaburg...

To answer your question yes... this issue arose when I moved the folder. And I have already tried your suggestion... TWICE now thinking the same as you. I even went as far as to completely uninstall Office 2010, reinstall Office 2007, open the account in 2007 and have everything working as it should with all my folders where I want them. Uninstall 2007 and reinstall 2010 and set it all up and the exact same problems arise.

I mean I am stumped here. I really want to use 2010 more than anything because of the Conversation view which is a huge help to me and aesthetically I like it also.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

One has to wonder if, one, Office 2010 either doesn't support what you want to do, or two, if the previous settings are causing an issue and are still there even after reinstalling.


----------



## cdzo72 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmmm, not sure how to respond to your conclusions. 

1) What I want is for when I compose a new e-mail, for it to go out when I hit the "SEND" button and not have to go and click on the "Send All" button under the Send/Receive tab, just like it was before.

2) I don't want to have to go to each folder and babysit the IMAP account and make each folder have to load all the attachments and the message in it's entirety

Don't see how the latest version of Outlook wouldn't support what I see as two of the most basic tasks it was actually meant to carry out

Now, I fully agree that there has to be some setting somewhere that will allow me to do this, but I haven't been able to find it, I'm hoping someone can supply the knowledge or tell me what registry key to delete or modify or whatever I need to do.

I really don't wanna have to go back to POP as I check my messages on 2 different cell phones and 3 different computers, so POP is not really a viable option.


----------



## cdzo72 (Mar 18, 2010)

No one has any suggestions... I still can't send from my IMAP Gmail account.


----------

